# What do you do when you are served food you hate at a dinner party / function...?



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

This can be a terrible situation to find your self in:

If you are at some sort of dinner party / birthday do etc.... and you get served what everyone else is having like it was to be the default dinner for everyone...., and Its something you dont like / hate.

You are trying your best to eat whatever it is , you say nothing to avoid offending, but you are trying to suppress the gag reflex if you are struggling eating whatever crap they've given you.

If I was served any sort of salad dressing, or mayonnaise, I think Id really need to speak up and say If I could before hand, that I cannot eat that / or I really dont like that. 
There Is NO way I could eat that and say nothing and sit at the table etc, because I REALLY HATE mayonnaise and macaroni cheese.
Luckily my mom knew what the menu that these In-laws would be serving at this Christmas dinner, and I was served the starter without the horrible sauce ( thank God) but I dont think that the change of plan, for ONE PLATE went down very well with them.....!

Its also bad if they have served like sausage rolls, or pizza, and you get it and its FREEZING........That makes me puke as well, I cant et it if its cold. Once I was a step relatives function, and they served Marguerite Pizza which was supposed to be hot, but it was bloody freezing when it was served.

It was all cold and clammy, the cheese stretchy and elastically....it was disgusting, the texture and the cold ewwwwwwww......!!!!

Discuss any related icky food problems youve had to endure.

EDIT. I voted mash it around the plate, but I would try and eat A bit of it to reduce the amount on the plate.
And yes, I do know of a case where food was smuggled out of the room and thrown into a bin, thats why I thought of option 5.....


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Oooooh yes, I've been there..

Normally, I'm not so picky about food. I eat all normal things, but a few months ago, I was invited for dinner.
Problem was the lady of the house didn't know how to cook: she served burned quiche, raw chicken and vegetables and a watery dessert. My first thought was: FML! Then: Challenge accepted, because I didn't want to be rude.
I ate everything, which scared the crap out of her husband, because he knew how well she could cook. He barely ate anything. 
Then I proceeded to tell her about some ideas I had for my future inventions: alien communication base, virtual 4D tv. And I told her about my paranormal experiences....

The day after I got food poisoning, which made me miss 2 days of school (win, but it was not good).


----------



## darkandempty (Aug 9, 2012)

i am a picky eater, and i hate having a meal at someones house. usually ill take a bite of each item to see if its ok, then stop eating, sit there quietly, and if they ask say im not feeling well.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I am a picky eater. I'm not too keen on eating at other people's houses.

I remember one school trip when our class was coming back from a camp where we stayed for the weekend. We stopped at this one park/rest area to eat lunch. I can't remember what type of sandwiches we were eating but I didn't want one, so I just grabbed a juice box. I remember my friend grabbed a sandwich, didn't like it and threw it in the garbage. He ended up getting in trouble because one of the teachers saw him.

Another instance I remember is when I ate at my friend's house. They were having kebabs which had meat and peppers. I did not like the texture or taste of the peppers, but I remember getting through at least one kebab.


----------



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

Surprisingly, I've never had that problem. I'm the most non-picky eater than everyone I know. It would take a lot for me to have a problem with eating anything.

But if it was something truly disgusting like fried crickets or mice, I would probably take a bite to try it (maybe I'll like it), and if not, just tell them I'm not a fan. opcorn


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I just won't eat it. If I catch them before they put it on my plate, I'll say I'll pass. I'm kind of picky. I try to not smell my food before eating it in front of other people but sometimes I forget. Apparently that is considered rude but generally the smell tells me whether I will like it or not. I had more problems in Japan cause I hate most seafood. The smell is awful.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I would say nothing, and probably eat it all, and act like it's really great. I am not picky though, and I could definitely eat stuff that I don't find appealing if I needed.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

The only food I won't eat is meat, and I'd make sure any hosts knew about that beforehand. I might bring my own thing if I thought my hosts would be inconvenienced by my diet.

I can't think of any non-meat thing that I hate or that I wouldn't try.

If you're a picky eater, you might try to come up with some ways of avoiding dinner with other people completely.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh my god. I was dating a girl once who invited me to dinner. I didn't ask what was for dinner. They served me shrimp. I tried hard to eat one but just about puked. I don't remember exactly how I handled it but I didn't/couldn't eat it.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

I just eat it fast before I even have a chance to really taste it just to get it over with. I'd feel like an *** being at someones house and saying I didn't like their food.


----------



## jumakitty (Aug 10, 2012)

Though I am not one, I usually tell people I'm vegetarian in these kinds of situations. From my experience it's worked better than explaining me being picky of meat which usually results in me getting ridiculed for some reason. I guess people can be respectful of a lifestyle choice rather than you just choosing not to like something? IDK.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I dont know.. I just dont eat it? Or if I feel really bad I just put it in a napkin or something. Im rather picky so I run into this problem a lot.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't eat it, or I say Im allergic.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

This is why I don't attend the local church functions and funerals unless I absolutely have to. I usually whined up ill the next day. Where I come from it is an insult to refuse to eat at least a little bit, so I eat very small portions.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm not very picky and a lot of things I could probably make myself eat even if I'm not fond of them, but if it was something that I could just not down without gagging, I'd simply not eat it. I wouldn't really care if the person was offended. It's unreasonable to expect your guests to like everything you serve them.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

"SAy nothing" was that a pun?


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd probably try a bit of it. You usually have a choice about what to eat in these kinds of situations. And normally my parents speak up for me and ask for no sauces and stuff like that on the food, so it usually ends up okay xD


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I am a vegetarian and I have a couple of food allergies, so there are quite a few things I _can't_ eat. I would make sure the host(s) know ahead of time and I would also offer to bring something myself as to not inconvenience them.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Keep quiet and eat. If it's cooked well, doesn't matter what the meal is. I'm not very picky, unless I'm at home. I like trying new and strange foods. Especially seafood. So long as it isn't crazy, I'm game. But at restaurants I ask for pork to be removed. I remember I got a pretty cold stare from someone at the table once. I guess people are annoyed by that. 

I have a problem with soups. Back in high school a friend of mine offered me a bowl of beet soup with a blob of sour cream. I was pretty much drinking cold beet juice. I suppressed a puke with each spoonful.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Id swallow it without indulging in the taste...

haha. I can easily quickly eat something I hate. If its bread or meaty you can always put sauce over it. Tomato sauce remedies the yuckiest meat. 

edit: if the food was cold I would ask them to use the microwave. Thats acceptable. Its not like you are insulting the food, but you would like it warmer. Im sure most people have microwaves..


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Say no thanks i'm not hungry perhaps?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I was on a work trip years ago. During lunch everyone got squashed into a hall and inexplicably served the same dish. It was a meat dish. I asked for another with no meat (was too queasy that day) and received an audible sigh in return. Twits. 

Got what I wanted in the end then couldn't eat from anxiety and bad emotions. Long story short - I hated everyone there and flew home days early.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'd just leave it or say I'm full, why force yourself to eat something you don't like?


----------

